# Guts



## semtecks (Jul 17, 2005)

Did a little Google search on Chuck palanhuick and found a site where i could read Guts for free. I just about managed to read it without throwing up, talk about disgusting. i would definately recomend it, though.

But what do you think?


----------



## Hodge (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh, I thought it was disgusting. Disgusting, disturbing, and very well written. My only consolation was that in real life the kid most probably would have died and his sister wouldn't have been able to get pregnant like that.


----------



## kintaris (Jul 17, 2005)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrugh. Very good. Just read it

huck...............blllllllllllleuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurgh--


----------



## gohn67 (Jul 17, 2005)

I liked it, it's hilarious.  And informative.

If you're interested you can get also read Slumming at the offical Haunted website.  Slummung is good too, but not as good as Guts.

And also, not sure if they still have it but they also have a free audio version of Exodus, which is one of my favorite stories from Haunted.  

I don't recomment by the book though.


----------



## Saponification (Jul 18, 2005)

The stories aren't that funny or disgusting in _Haunted._ There's a couple that brought a smile and one that made me consider putting the book down (namely the end of _Punch Drunk_), but yeah... _Guts_... _Guts_ is good.

Here's a link for anyone interested in reading it: http://www.chuckpalahniuk.net/books/haunted/guts.php


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 20, 2005)

Hate to say it but I thought Guts was an amateurish job. I've yet to read Fight Club - I'm willing to concede that it's a good read - but so far I remain highly unimpressed with Palahniuk, even though he comes highly touted from people I respect. And no, his name isn't Eskimo. I think it's Slavic, but I could be wrong. Didn't help that the original poster spelled it incorrectly. It's pronounced Paula-nick.


----------



## Saponification (Jul 21, 2005)

Right, starrwriter. I think you'll find he doesn't want his stuff to be depressive - he says we're all going to die and that we do some daft stuff and that is incredibly funny, which it is. He's trying to make light of some fairly dark times.

A lot of his work actually has what I'd call a positive message.


----------



## semtecks (Jul 23, 2005)

I read slumming, too, plus i downloaded an audio version of exodus (which is really twisted). Both were enjoyable.

I think Fight Club was a very brave book, didn't do so well till the film came out (which, starwriter, is awesome, and thats coming from a guy who would like to see Brad Pitt thrown off a tall building). Apparently when he wrote invisible monsters his publishng company was so disturbed they rejected it. he wrote Fight Club as a short story (chapter six of he book is the original story) and the were even more disturbed . . . but they recognised it as frighteningly good and asked him to expand which, he did.

If you do some Google searches on urban legends you'll see where he gets his ideas. the kid getting his intestines sucked out is supposedly a documented event that happened in the forties.


----------



## mistress_batty (Jul 23, 2005)

I love Chuck's writing....especially 'Guts'...very hilarious. 
   ^v^


----------



## Saponification (Jul 23, 2005)

Hodge said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought it was disgusting. Disgusting, disturbing, and very well written. My only consolation was that in real life the kid most probably would have died and his sister wouldn't have been able to get pregnant like that.



He probablhy would have died... but most of Palahniuk's stories are based on urban legends. He says they're for real but that's untrue. I think the first two stories (the wax kid and the carrot kid) are based on stories told to him when he went to a sex addicts meeting to research _Choke_, but that's about it. The main story is an urban legend - heck, I think it might be on Snopes.

As for the sister getting preggers, well, it doesn't say that she's preggers to him, does it? There could be lots of other explanations but because of where it's placed it gets the reader to shudder and say, "Dude..."


----------



## Kane (Jul 23, 2005)

I dunno, his writing style isn't my favorite.  I haven't read Fight Club, only seen the movie, but anyone who could think that up is pretty imaginative.


----------

